# Favorite movie quotes



## Robdjents (Oct 6, 2021)

Post up guys..

Want me to take him out side? Kick the shit out of him?-Rick Vaughn


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 6, 2021)

Ever notice how you come across somebody once in a while you shouldn't have fucked with? That's me.-Walt Kalwoski


----------



## TomJ (Oct 6, 2021)

Why you scratch his CD? Do it again and youll be admiring my butt, from the pavement, with a straw.


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 6, 2021)

But our trip was different. It was a classic affirmation of everything right and true and decent in the national character. It was a gross, physical salute to the fantastic possibilities of life in this country-but only for those with true grit. And we were chock full of that, man!​


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 6, 2021)

Can we do TV?  Anyone ever see that crazy chick on AE Intervention that was addicted to air duster?


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Robdjents (Oct 6, 2021)

Strikeouts are fascist.  Throw some ground balls, it’s more democratic- crash Davis


----------



## Jin (Oct 6, 2021)

How’s that working out for you? Being clever.  -Fight Club.

You insignifiCUNT, little fuck! I’ll get my money you bastardo! -boondock saints

Who wants a mustache ride?

Hey you, bear…….Bear fucker!
     -Super Troopers.

The greatest trick the devil ever pulled was convincing the world  he didn’t exist.
     Usual suspects.

I’m gonna make him an offer he can’t refuse. -Godfather

May the force be with you.
-Starwars

You talking to me? I don’t see anyone else around, so you must be talking to me. -Taxi driver

Get to da CHOPPA!! 

You can’t handle the truth!

Sorry I ruined your black panther party.

SAY HELLO TO MY LITTLE FRIEND!

And one of my favorite monologues ever.

Bill fuckin Murray





A looper, you know, a caddy, a looper, a jock. So, I tell them I’m a pro jock, and who do you think they give me? The Dalai Lama, himself. Twelfth son of the Lama. The flowing robes, the grace, bald… striking. So, I’m on the first tee with him. I give him the driver. He hauls off and whacks one – big hitter, the Lama – long, into a ten-thousand foot crevasse, right at the base of this glacier. Do you know what the Lama says? Gunga galunga… gunga, gunga lagunga. So we finish the eighteenth and he’s gonna stiff me. And I say, “Hey, Lama, hey, how about a little something, you know, for the effort, you know.” And he says, “Oh, uh, there won’t be any money, but when you die, on your deathbed, you will receive total consciousness.” So I got that goin’ for me, which is nice.


----------



## Yano (Oct 6, 2021)

"You're gonna need a bigger boat" from Jaws If any one is around me long enough they will hear it. That and Bones from Star Trek ,,, "She's dead Jim"


----------



## Yano (Oct 6, 2021)

Jin said:


> How’s that working out for you? Being clever.  -Fight Club.
> 
> You insignifiCUNT, little fuck! I’ll get my money you bastardo! -boondock saints
> 
> ...


The Caddyshack quote I had a buddy that could do a perfect Bill Murray and he could do it word for word , make ya laugh so hard your face hurt


----------



## johnjohn (Oct 6, 2021)

My Cousin Vinny is full of funny lines:
how 'bout i just kick your ass? - JT to Vinny
Trees, Leaves, Bushes. Seven Bushes. LOL

Arnold in Kindergarten Cop: it's not a tumor.

Sixteen Candles has alot of funny lines:
well, what did he want? sex!
old man on the phone describing the exchange student: what? no he's not retarded.


----------



## OldeBull1 (Oct 6, 2021)

Heat 1995
Al Pacino is a detective, pressing Ton Loc to give him information.
TL: Man, they'd kill me if they knew I talked.
AP: *You could get killed walking your doggie.*


----------



## Migmaster (Oct 6, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> Strikeouts are fascist.  Throw some ground balls, it’s more democratic- crash Davis


Awesomeness one of my favorites


----------



## Chump16 (Oct 6, 2021)

"Death smiles at us all, all a man can do is smile back"


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 6, 2021)

The village, which had stood for maybe a thousand years, didn't know we were coming that day. If they had, they would have run.  ~Platoon

Shut the fuck up, Donny ~The Big Lebowski

And pretty much anything Val Kilmer said as Doc in Tombstone


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## eazy (Oct 6, 2021)

"You know the rules of the game. Yo bitch chose me. Now we can settle this like you got some class, or we can get into some gangster shit."


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 6, 2021)

He called the shit poop!-Billy Madison


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 6, 2021)

This thread is making my day


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 6, 2021)

From Snatch
https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0311563/?ref_=tt_ch

Bullet Tooth Tony : So, you are obviously the big dick. The men on the side of ya are your balls. Now there are two types of balls. There are big brave balls, and there are little mincey faggot balls.
Vinny : These are your last words, so make them a prayer.
Bullet Tooth Tony : Now, dicks have drive and clarity of vision, but they are not clever. They smell pussy and they want a piece of the action. And you thought you smelled some good old pussy, and have brought your two little mincey faggot balls along for a good old time. But you've got your parties muddled up. There's no pussy here, just a dose that'll make you wish you were born a woman. Like a prick, you are having second thoughts. You are shrinking, and your two little balls are shrinking with you. And the fact that you've got "Replica" written down the side of your guns...

Bullet Tooth Tony : And the fact that I've got "Desert Eagle point five O"...

Bullet Tooth Tony : Written on the side of mine...

Bullet Tooth Tony : Should precipitate your balls into shrinking, along with your presence. Now... Fuck off!


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 6, 2021)

And DL you beat me to Tombstone.  That entire movie is one gigantic list of quotes.


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 6, 2021)

Schwartz created a slight breach of etiquette by skipping the triple dare and going right for the throat.


----------



## OldeBull1 (Oct 6, 2021)

O Brothers Where Art Tho is full of them. Clooney plays such a smooth talker with an old timey vernacular. 
"Do not seek the treasure"
"We thought you was a toad".


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 6, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> Schwartz created a slight breach of etiquette by skipping the triple dare and going right for the throat.


Oh this is another one where the entire movie is just quote after quote.

"My father worked in profanity the way other artists might work in oils or clay. It was his true medium, a master."


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Robdjents (Oct 6, 2021)

Come on you apes, you wanna live forever?
Johnny Rico

@DEADlifter  name that movie


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 6, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> Come on you apes, you wanna live forever?
> Johnny Rico
> 
> @DEADlifter  name that movie


I had to cheat.  I haven't seen Starship Troopers in a long time.  I gotta check it out again.


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 6, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> I had to cheat.  I haven't seen Starship Troopers in a long time.  I gotta check it out again.


Such a classic


----------



## Trump (Oct 6, 2021)

It’s not about how hard you hit it’s about how hard you get hit and keep moving forward. That’s how winning is done. 

That’s last in a long list of quotes from the Rocky series


----------



## Trump (Oct 6, 2021)

Say hello to my little friend, if everyone doesn’t know that they need to have a word with themselves


----------



## Trump (Oct 6, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> From Snatch
> https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0311563/?ref_=tt_ch
> 
> Bullet Tooth Tony : So, you are obviously the big dick. The men on the side of ya are your balls. Now there are two types of balls. There are big brave balls, and there are little mincey faggot balls.
> ...


I would say also anything that Brad Pitt said in that movie but I have not a fucking clue what he said ever


----------



## Trump (Oct 6, 2021)

‘That’s high quality H2O’ Bobby Boucher


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Oct 6, 2021)

You're killing me smalls - sandlot

You kissed your sister man - euro trip

You hit me with the phone dick - scream

There's a jungle cat in the bath room - hangover
You're glasses are fine dick - hangover

Funky butt lovin - rookie of the year



Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 6, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


>


GNR popularized that line in their great Civil War song...


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Yano (Oct 6, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> Schwartz created a slight breach of etiquette by skipping the triple dare and going right for the throat.


One of my all time favorites.


----------



## Trump (Oct 6, 2021)

We have an army. We have a Hulk


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Trendkill (Oct 6, 2021)

"That's my boat Lieutenant Daaaayyyynnnn"


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 6, 2021)

My favorite movies quote is from my favorite movie of all time “First Blood “

“I could’ve killed them all…..I could’ve killed you ,in town your the law….out here it’s me,don’t push it,don’t push it or I’ll give you a war you won’t believe!!……Let it go……let it go!!! John Rambo quote to Sheriff Will Teasel in the film “First 🩸 Blood” 
Just awesome  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 7, 2021)

Sisters cunt - junior soprano


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## sfw509 (Oct 7, 2021)

" I think a plan is just a list of things that don't happen" - Parker

"There's always free cheese in a mousetrap" - Longbaugh

From: The Way Of The Gun


----------



## flenser (Oct 7, 2021)

"I'm here to chew bubble gum and kick ass, and I'm all out of bubble gum".

I know, I'm old...


----------



## creekrat (Oct 7, 2021)

Yippee ki yay motherfuckers


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 7, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Yippee ki yay motherfuckers



Funny one h ha! Lovr that one too!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 7, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Yippee ki yay motherfuckers


It took 46 posts til someone did been wondering all day when it was coming ...very nice


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## creekrat (Oct 7, 2021)

You want the truth? you can’t handle the truth!


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 7, 2021)

"I'm your huckleberry"





I know Tombstone was mentioned but this is my favorite part.


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 7, 2021)

How can you not be romantic about baseball?-Billy Beane


----------



## eazy (Oct 7, 2021)

"You merely adopted the dark, I was born in it."​


----------



## PZT (Oct 7, 2021)

Shut your bitch up before I fuck start her head


----------



## Voodoopoo (Oct 11, 2021)

That's not a knife,this is a knife/ go ahead,make my day


----------



## Kraken (Oct 13, 2021)

“I know what you're thinking. Did he fire six shots or only five? Well, to tell you the truth, in all this excitement, I've kinda lost track myself. But being as this is a .44 magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world, and would blow your head clean off, you've got to ask yourself one question: "Do I feel lucky?" Well, do ya, punk?”​


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Robdjents (Oct 14, 2021)

“Only faggots and sailors are named Lawrence, from now on your name is Gomer Pyle”

Gunnery seargent Hartman


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 14, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> “Only faggots and sailors are named Lawrence, from now on your name is Gomer Pyle”
> 
> Gunnery seargent Hartman



Lol!! That movie is so funny on the first half when they are in boot camp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 14, 2021)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Lol!! That movie is so funny on the first half when they are in boot camp
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



“You’re so ugly you could be a modern art masterpiece”

That movie is filled with amazing one liners lol


----------



## flenser (Oct 14, 2021)

They've killed Fritz! Those lousy stinking yellow fairies, those horrible atrocity filled vermin. They've killed Fritz!


----------



## supreme666leader (Oct 14, 2021)

I'll fuck you til you love me faggot.

oh wait that a mike tyson quote.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 14, 2021)

Yes it is Imao every time I watch it 

“Only steers and queers come from Texas”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kraken (Oct 14, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> “Only faggots and sailors are named Lawrence, from now on your name is Gomer Pyle”


Kind of ironic, all things considered.


----------



## Kraken (Oct 14, 2021)

Kraken said:


> “I know what you're thinking. Did he fire six shots or only five? Well, to tell you the truth, in all this excitement, I've kinda lost track myself. But being as this is a .44 magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world, and would blow your head clean off, you've got to ask yourself one question: "Do I feel lucky?" Well, do ya, punk?”​


I found it!


----------



## Joliver (Oct 14, 2021)

"I don't have to tell you things are bad. Everybody knows things are bad. It's a depression. Everybody's out of work or scared of losing their job. The dollar buys a nickel's worth; banks are going bust; shopkeepers keep a gun under the counter; punks are running wild in the street, and there's nobody anywhere who seems to know what to do, and there's no end to it.

We know the air is unfit to breathe and our food is unfit to eat. And we sit watching our TVs while some local newscaster tells us that today we had fifteen homicides and sixty-three violent crimes, as if that's the way it's supposed to be!

We all know things are bad -- worse than bad -- they're crazy.

It's like everything everywhere is going crazy, so we don't go out any more. We sit in the house, and slowly the world we're living in is getting smaller, and all we say is, "Please, at least leave us alone in our living rooms. Let me have my toaster and my TV and my steel-belted radials, and I won't say anything. Just leave us alone."

Well, I'm not going to leave you alone.

I want you to get mad!

I don't want you to protest. I don't want you to riot. I don't want you to write to your Congressman, because I wouldn't know what to tell you to write. I don't know what to do about the depression and the inflation and the Russians and the crime in the street.

All I know is that first, you've got to get mad.

You've gotta say, "I'm a human being, goddammit! My life has value!"

So, I want you to get up now. I want all of you to get up out of your chairs. I want you to get up right now and go to the window, open it, and stick your head out and yell,

"I'm as mad as hell, and I'm not going to take this anymore!!"

--Beale in Network.


----------



## Adzg (Oct 14, 2021)

Robert better not get in my face, cos I'll drop that motherfucker.

From step brothers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 14, 2021)

Omg so many but the 1st 2 that pop in my head are;
The check is in the mail - Jack Burton
If you ain't first ur last - Ricky Bobby


----------



## Snachito (Oct 14, 2021)

Like Gibsonator said there are so many, but this one was a little chilling to me, after Pasqual kills a man and as he is dying  he looks at him

Pasqual Acosta (Smokin Aces): 
Close your eyes, close your eyes. Don't make this face the last thing you'll ever see, because heaven may hold it against you.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 14, 2021)

shackleford said:


>


Haha that was a great one! Jessie Ventura before he turned into Alex Jones 2.0


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 14, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> Post up guys..
> 
> Want me to take him out side? Kick the shit out of him?-Rick Vaughn


Soylent green is people!!!!!


----------



## sfw509 (Oct 14, 2021)

"It's all ball bearings nowadays..."


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 14, 2021)

Kraken said:


> I found it!



Awesome movie !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 15, 2021)

“Ladies, ladies, ladies.  Jay and silent bob are in the hizzzzouse!”


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Oct 15, 2021)

Totally forgot this one!!! Although I don't think it's reletive anymore to some people. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 15, 2021)

I shot him six times. ~Samuel Loomis


----------



## Metalhead1 (Oct 15, 2021)

Boy, the next word that comes out of your mouth better be some brilliant fucking Mark Twain shit, cause it's definitely getting chiselled on your tombstone


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 15, 2021)

Metalhead1 said:


> Boy, the next word that comes out of your mouth better be some brilliant fucking Mark Twain shit, cause it's definitely getting chiselled on your tombstone


A little Otis Driftwood.  Fuck yea!


----------



## Yano (Oct 15, 2021)

"You call yourself a fucking gangster ? ... A shoot out right is a fucking shoot out , like a western.... Wankers ! , Fucking embarassing." 

Tom Hardy as Ronnie Kray in Legend


----------



## Migmaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Not a Quote. I take roids but I am still Terrified of Michael Myers. Lol. Someone hold me.


----------



## Jet Labs (Oct 16, 2021)

"I came here to kick ass and chew bubble gum and I'm all out of bubble gum"

CLASSIC!


----------



## Robdjents (Feb 2, 2022)

I don’t know it’s pretty hairy sir that’s Charlie’s point...


CHARLIE DONT SURF!!!!!

Colonel Kilgore from apocalypse now


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 2, 2022)

"I wanna beat the shit out of you"
"Wouldn't do any good, I just replenish with more shit" (Billy Bob Thornton, Goliath)


----------



## Trendkill (Feb 2, 2022)

“I can eat 50 eggs”

Cool Hand Luke.


----------



## white ape (Feb 2, 2022)

*"I wish I knew how to quit you"* - _Brokeback Mountain_, 2005


----------



## Blacktail (Feb 2, 2022)

Don’t confuse kindness for weakness


----------



## Cochino (Feb 2, 2022)

Josey: You be Ten Bears?

Ten Bears: I am Ten Bears.

Josey: I’m Josey Wales.

Ten Bears: I have heard. You’re the Gray Rider. You would not make peace with the Blue Coats. You may go in peace.

Josey: I reckon not. Got nowhere to go.

Ten Bears: Then you will die.

Josey: I came here to die with you. Or, live with you. Dying ain’t so hard for men like you and me, it’s living that’s hard; when all you ever cared about has been butchered or raped. Governments don’t live together, people live together. With governments you don’t always get a fair word or a fair fight. Well I’ve come here to give you either one, or get either one from you. I came here like this so you’ll know my word of death is true. And that my word of life is then true. The bear lives here, the wolf, the antelope, the Comanche. And so will we. Now, we’ll only hunt what we need to live on, same as the Comanche does. And every spring when the grass turns green and the Comanche moves north, we can rest here in peace, butcher some of our cattle and jerk beef for the journey. The sign of the Comanche, that will be on our lodge. That’s my word of life.

Ten Bears: And your word of death?

Josey: It’s here in my pistols, there in your rifles . . . I’m here for either one.

Ten Bears: These things you say we will have, we already have.

Josey: That’s true. I ain’t promising you nothing extra. I’m just giving you life and you’re giving me life. And I’m saying that men can live together without butchering one another.

Ten Bears: It’s sad that governments are chiefed by the double-tongues. There is iron in your word of death for all Comanche to see. And so there is iron in your word of life. No signed paper can hold the iron, it must come from men. The word of Ten Bears carries the same iron of life and death. It is good that warriors such as we meet in the struggle of life . . . or death. It shall be life.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 2, 2022)

One of my all time favorite movies

The Labyrinth:
Sarah: That's not fair!

Jareth: You say that so often, I wonder what your basis for comparison is?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 2, 2022)

lets not start sucking each others dicks quite yet


----------



## weightlossburn (Feb 2, 2022)

You old, she pregnant. Can't have a bunch of old pregnant bitches running around. That's crazy


----------



## bvs (Feb 2, 2022)

Classic Arnie


----------



## Undecanator (Feb 2, 2022)

“Are you watching closely?”


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Dnewell2004 (Feb 4, 2022)

Funky butt loving 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 4, 2022)

Today I settle all family business, so don't tell me you're innocent Carlo. 

Tom, can you get me off the hook?  For old times sake?  Can't do it, Sally.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Feb 4, 2022)

I like taking movie quotes and changing a few words.

Forrest Gump...

"One day it started raining, and it didn't quit for four months. We been through every kind of rain there is. Little bitty stingin' rain, and big ol' fat rain, rain that flew in sideways, and sometimes rain even seemed to come straight up from underneath. Shoot, it even rained at night."

Now I will change it...

"One day I started lifting weights, and I didn't quit for four months. I been through every kind of weights there is. Little bitty stingin' weights, and big ol' fat weights, weights that flew in sideways, and sometimes weights even seemed to come straight up from underneath. Shoot, I even lifted weights at night."


----------



## knightmare999 (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 4, 2022)

One of my favorite all time movie’s
6 BAD ASS BARNES QUOTES..
Bout the only movie Tom Berringer did that was worth anything.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 4, 2022)

“Right turn Clyde” Philo Beto’ a Orangatan on “Any Which Way You Can” lol funny ass movie I watched it again last night i lmao!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 5, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> One of my favorite all time movie’s
> 6 BAD ASS BARNES QUOTES..
> Bout the only movie Tom Berringer did that was worth anything.


You didn't like Major League?


----------

